# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  بطولة الامم الافريقية للمحليين 2011م ( تغطيه خاصه + جدول مباريات + اخبار

## سيدو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




بطولة الامم الافريقية للمحليين 2011م
المقامه في السودان



 تغطيه خاصه + جدول مباريات + اخبار 
نقل مباشر للمباريات ..

:ANSmile33:

*

----------


## سيدو

*  
سحبت من قبل قرعة النسخة الثانية لبطولة الأمم الافريقية للمحليين التي يستضيفها السودان فى فبراير عند الساعة السابعة من مساء  السبت الموافق 27 نوفمبر 2010م.. وذلك بقاعة الصداقة بالخرطوم تحت اشراف السيد محمد روراوة رئيس وفد الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم «كاف».
 يشارك 16 منتخباً في هذه البطولة تم تقسيمهم الى 4 مجموعات تضم كل واحدة منها 4 منتخبات تلعب بنظام الدوري من دورة واحدة ويصعد الأول والثاني الي ربع النهائي الذي يلعب بنظام خروج المهزوم ويتأهل الفائزون الاربعة الى نصف النهائي ويصعد الفائزون الى المباراة النهائية والخاسران يلعبان للمركز الثالث.


جاءت القرعه كالآتى

 المجموعه الاولى: السودان ،   الجابون    ، اوغندا . الجزائر
المجموعه   الثانيه:  غانا ،   جنوب افريقيا   ،   زمبابوى      ،النيجر ،
المجموعه الثالثه :    الكنغو            ،   ساحل العاج    ،الكاميرون ، مالى
 المجموعه الرابعه : السنغال ، رواندا ، انجولا ، تونس 


*

----------


## سيدو

*
الملاعب التي سوف تقام عليها البطولة






تقرر ان يستضيف استاد المريخ بام درمان مباراة الافتتاح والمباراة النهائية بالاضافة لمباريات المجموعة الاولى «مجموعة السودان»




 ويصل مجموع المباريات التي يستضيفها (8) مباريات مقابل (6) في استاد الخرطوم 




 و (5) في استاد الهلال 




 و (6) باستاد مدني 





و (7) ببورتسودان.


*

----------


## سيدو

*



جدول مباريات بطولة الامم الافريقية 
 للمحليين 2011م

  
صدر جدول مباريات البطولة والتي تلعب علي اربعة استادات هي الخرطوم، مدني، المريخ والهلال والمباريات علي النحو التالي:

 4/2/2011 السودان ـ الجابون استاد الخرطوم
 5/2/2011 يوغندا ـ الجزائر باستاد الخرطوم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

غانا ـ جنوب افريقيا باستاد مدني
زيمبابوي ـ النيجر باستاد مدني
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 6/2/2011 الكنغو ـ الكاميرون بالمريخ
ساحل العاج ـ مالي بالمريخ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 7/2/2011 السنغال ـ رواندا ببورتسودان
أنجولا ـ تونس بورتسودان
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 8/2/2011 الجابون ـ الجزائر بالخرطوم
 8/2/2011 السودان ـ يوغندا بالخرطوم
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 9/2/2011 جنوب افريقيا ـ النيجر مدني
غانا ـ زيمبابوي مدني
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 10/2/2011 الكاميرون ـ مالي بالمريخ
الكنغو ـ ساحل العاج ـ المريخ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 11/2/2011 رواندا ـ تونس بورتسودان
السنغال ـ انجولا بورتسودان
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*

----------


## سيدو

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 12/2/2011 السودان ـ الجزائر الخرطوم
الجابون ـ يوغندا الهلال
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 13/2/2011 غانا ـ النيجر مدني
جنوب افريقيا ـ زيمبابوي الهلال
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 14/2/2011 الكاميرون ـ ساحل العاج الخرطوم
الكنغو ـ مالي المريخ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 15/2/2011 السنغال ـ تونس بورتسودان
رواندا ـ انجولا الهلال
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 16/17/2/2011 راحة لجميع المنتخبات
 18/2/2011 دوري الاربعة مدني والهلال
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 19/2/2011 دوري الاربعة المريخ وبورتسودان
 20/21/2/2011 راحة للفرق
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 22/2/2011 الدور نصف النهائي باستادي الخرطوم والمريخ
 23/2/2011 راحة للفرق

 24/2/2011 مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث باستاد الهلال
 25/2/2011 المباراة النهائية باستاد المريخ 
*

----------


## glg mo

*مشكور يا سيدو
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شكرا على المجهود واصل حتى نهاية البطولة 
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

شكرا على المجهود واصل حتى نهاية البطولة 



 الإفتتاح في استاد المريخ
السودان والغابون في استاد الخرطوم
7 في بورسودان و 6 في مدني و6 الخرطوم و 5 الهليل و 8 المريخ الحاصل شنو 
32 مباراة 
12+4+2+2= 20 مباراة 
الافتتاح والنهائي في استاد الزعيم
السودان والغابون في استاد الزعيم  
*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*شكرا يا سيدو مجهود مقدر
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف شكر يا ملك ...

كورنر :
اقل ملعب  في إستضافة المباريات هو ملعب الجلافيط ( 5 مباريات فقط ) ... 
تهئ تهئ تهئ

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*عبدالعزيز24 خمسة هى ذاته كتيره هى الرمال دى الزول بقدر يلعب فيها كورة
                        	*

----------


## محمد شمو

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررين يارائعين
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*توضيح كيف تأهلت المنتخبات:



كيف تأهلت المنتخبات: 
تم تقسيم منتخبات القارة الى ست مناطق هى: 
المنطقة الشمالية وتأهل منها منتخبان ، المنطقة الغربية (أ) وتأهل منها منتخبان ، المنطقة الغربية (ب) ومنها تأهلت ثلاثة منتخبات ، المنطقة الوسطى ومنها تأهلت ثلاثة منتخبات ، المنطقة الوسطى الشرقية وتأهل منها منتخبان والمنطقة الجنوبية ومنها تأهلت ثلاثة منتخبات ، ليكون مجموع المنتخبات المتأهلة هو خمسة عشر منتخباً بالإضافة لمنتخب السودان مستضيف البطولة . 
المنطقة الشمالية: 
ضمت هذه المنطقة أربعة منتخبات هى : 
المستوى الأول: الجزائر - تونس 
المستوى الثانى: المغرب - ليبيا 
لعبت منتخبات هذه المنطقة أربع مباريات ، حيث لعبت الجزائر مع ليبيا مباراتان وتأهلت الجزائر ، بينما واجهت تونس المغرب فى مباراتين أيضاً وتأهلت تونس . 
 
المنطقة الغربية (أ): 
ضمت هذه المنطقة خمسة منتخبات هى: غينيا - السنغال - مالى - سيراليون - موريتانيا 
إنسحبت موريتانيا من الدور التمهيدى والذى كان من المقرر أن تقابل فيه سيراليون ليتم تقسيم المنتخبات الأربعة الى مستويين: 
المستوى الأول: السنغال - غينيا 
المستوى الثانى: مالى - سيراليون 
لتلعب منتخبات هذه المنطقة أربع مباريات فقط فى الدور الأول حيث تأهلت مالى على حساب غينيا ، وتأهلت السنغال على حساب سيراليون . 


المنطقة الغربية (ب): 
ضمت هذه المنطقة ستة منتخبات هى: 
المستوى الأول: غانا - نيجيريا - ساحل العاج 
المستوى الثانى: بوركينا فاسو - النيجر - توغو 
لُعبت مباريات هذه المنطقة من دور واحد فقط ، حيث تأهلت ثلاثة منتخبات من المباريات الست لهذه المنطقة وهى منتخبات: غانا والتى لعبت مباراتين مع بوركينا فاسو ، ساحل العاج والتى لعبت مباراتين مع توغو والنيجر والتى واجهت نيجيريا فى مباراتين . 
 
المنطقة الوسطى: 
ضمت هذه المنطقة خمسة منتخبات هى: الكاميرون - الكنغو الديمقراطية - الغابون - الكنغو - غينيا - الإستوائية 
إنسحبت غينيا الإستوائية من أمام الكنغو فى الدور التمهيدى ، ليتم تقسيم منتخبات هذه المنطقة الى مستويين: 
المستوى الأول: الكاميرون - الكنغو الديمقراطية 
المستوى الثانى: الغابون - الكنغو 
تأهلت ثلاثة منتخبات من هذه المنطقة ، حيث تأهلت الكاميرون على حساب الكنغو من الدور الأول ، وكذلك الكنغو الديمقراطية والتى تأهلت على حساب الغابون ، وفى الدور الثانى كان مقرراً ان يقابل الغابون منتخب الكنغو والذى بدوره إنسحب من هذا الدور ، ليصبح منتخب الغابون هو المنتخب الثالث الذى تأهل من هذه المنطقة . 
 
المنطقة الوسطى الشرقية: 
ضمت هذه المنطقة تسعة منتخبات هى: يوغندا - تنزانيا - كينيا - رواندا - بورندى - إثيوبيا - اريتريا - جيبوتى - الصومال ، لُعبت مباراة فى الدور التمهيدى فى هذه المنطقة حيث تأهلت الصومال على حساب جيبوتى ، ليتم تقسيم المنتخبات الثمانية الى مستويين: 
المستوى الأول: يوغندا - تنزانيا - كينيا - رواندا 
المستوى الثانى: بورندى - إثيوبيا - اريتريا - الصومال 
تأهلت أربعة منتخبات من الدور الأول الى الدور الثانى وهى: رواندا على حساب اريتريا التى إنسحبت من هذا الدور ، كينيا على حساب إثيوبيا والتى أيضاً إنسحبت من هذا الدور ، يوغندا على حساب بورندى وتنزانيا على حساب الصومال . ومن الدور الثانى تأهل منتخبان للنهائيات حيث تأهل منتخب يوغندا على حساب كينيا ومنتخب رواندا على حساب تنزانيا . 
 
المنطقة الجنوبية: 
ضمت هذه المنطقة أحد عشر منتخباً هى: زامبيا - جنوب إفريقيا - موزمبيق - أنغولا - ناميبيا - زيمبابوى - بتسوانا - مدغشقر - سوازيلاند - سيشل - مالاوى ، تم إعفاء منتخب زامبيا من الدور الأول ، ليتم تقسيم بقية المنتخبات العشر الى مستويين: 
المستوى الأول: جنوب إفريقيا - موزمبيق - أنغولا - ناميبيا - زيمبابوى 
المستوى الثانى: بتسوانا - مدغشقر - سوازيلاند - سيشل - مالاوى 
تأهلت خمسة منتخبات من الدور الأول الى الدور الثانى وهى منتخبات: جنوب إفريقيا ، سيشل ، أنغولا ، زيمبابوى ومالاوى ، ليصبح عدد المنتخبات ستة بإضافة منتخب زامبيا المعفى من الدور الأول ، لتلعب هذه المنتخبات ست مباريات فى الدورى الثانى ويتأهل منها ثلاثة منتخبات هى: جنوب إفريقيا والتى تأهلت على حساب زامبيا ، أنغولا والتى تأهلت على حساب مالاوى وزيمبابوى والتى تأهلت على حساب سيشل . 



المنتخبات المتأهلة للنهائيات: 
 
أجريت القرعة على المنتخبات الستة عشر حيث تم تقسيمها الى أربع مجموعات ، ضمت الأولى منتخب السودان (البلد المنظم) بالإضافة لمنتخبات الغابون ويوغندا والجزائر ، وضمت المجموعة الثانية منتخبات غانا وجنوب إفريقيا وزيمبابوى والنيجر ، وضمت المجموعة الثالثة منتخبات الكنغو الديمقراطية (حامل اللقب) والكاميرون وساحل العاج ومالى بينما ضمت المجموعة الرابعة السنغال ورواندا وأنغولا وتونس . 


مسار البطولة: 
المخطط التالى يوضح مسار البطولة ابتداءً من مرحلة المجموعات وحتى المباراة النهائية . 
 
جدول المباريات: الملف المرفق عبارة عن ملف إكسل (excel) يحتوى على جدول مباريات البطولة مع التواريخ والتوقيت وكذلك الملاعب التى ستقام عليها .





*

----------


## سيدو

* سوار يؤكد الجاهزية والريادة الأفريقية ويثمن الجهود الإعلامية



قال وزير الشباب والرياضة الأستاذ حاج ماجد سوار أن استضافة السودان لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية للاعبين المحليين ستعكس قدرة أهل السودان لإنجاح مثل هذه الفعاليات الرياضية الكبرى لا سيما أننا استضفنا احتفالات الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) بمناسبة مرور (50) على تأسيسه وذلك في العام 2007م، وقبل ذلك عدداً من البطولات الرياضية الأفريقية والإقليمية منذ العام 1957م، وكان النجاح حليفها قال ذلك في اللقاء التفاكري الذي دعا له ظهر أمس قادة الإعلام والعمل الرياضي بالبلاد وبمنتزه الاسكلا بالخرطوم والذي تم فيه الإعلان الرسمي عن تميمة بطولة الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم للاعبين المحليين التي ستفتتح بإستاد الخرطوم يوم 4 فبراير المقبل.
وأشاد برئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السابق د. شداد والأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني لدورهما الكبير في تقديم ملف استضافة البطولة للاتحاد الأفريقي ونتيجة لذلك الجهد تم قبوله من قبل الكاف، مؤكدا أن السودان أصبح الآن جاهزا لاستقبال الحدث الرياضي الكبير مثمنا دور الإعلام الرياضي الذي قام بجهد كبير للتبشير بالبطولة وعكس كل صغيرة وكبيرة عنها وتعبئة جماهير الرياضة لمتابعة فعالياتها من داخل استادات مدن الخرطوم، مدني، وبورتسودان، متابعا بان العمل قد اكتمل تماما في الاستادات التي كانت تحتاج إلى إعادة تأهيل وفي مقدمتها إستاد الخرطوم ومدني وبورتسودان بالإضافة إلى إستادي الهلال والمريخ. 
ومن جهة ثانية وصل اليوم (الثلاثاء) السيد طارق ديب مدير الخدمات بالاتحاد الأفريقي وذلك لمتابعة الإجراءات الخاصة بالبطولة.
وكان مدير الخدمات بالاتحاد الأفريقي قد أكد وصوله بالبطاقات الخاصة بالبطولة (اللجنة المنظمة - الخدمات - البطاقات الإعلامية واللجنة الطبية - الترحيل والمراسم وغيرها وسوف يتم تسليمها للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قبل موعد كافٍ من انطلاقة البطولة. 
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اين زمن المبارايات
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

* أكد وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي رئيس اللجنة العليا المنظمة لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية الأستاذ حاج ماجد سوار لدى لقائه برئيس الكاف أمس أن السيد رئيس الجمهورية سيشرف حفل إفتتاح بطولة الأمم الافريقية التي تنطلق غداً في السودان بلقاء المنتخبين السوداني والجابوني.



 وأكد رئيسي الإتحادين الافريقي والسوداني حياتو ومعتصم جعفر أن تشريف فخامة الرئيس لإفتتاح البطولة يؤكد تماماً إهتمام الحكومة السودانية في أعلي مستوياتها بالبطولة شاكرين الرئيس للإهتمامه بالرياضة ودوره الكبير في إنجاح البطولة. 

*

----------


## سيدو

*الجمعه 2011/2/4 الافتتاح للبطولة


 

بطولة أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين بالسودان 2011


الجولة: 1
المجموعة 1
 الجمعة 4 فبراير 2011 

الســــــودان vs الجـــــــابون

 



 وسط هتافات الانصار بالطبول والنحاس ادي منتخبنا الوطني مساء امس بملعب استاد الخرطوم تدريبه الاساسي استعدادا لمباراته غدا الجمعة امام منتخب الجابون في افتتاح بطولة امم افريقيا للمحليين شان السودان 2011 واشرف علي التدريبات الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدير

الفني لصقور الجديان محمد عبد الله مازدا ومعاونيه اسماعيل عطا المنان المدرب المساعد مبارك سليمان المدرب العام عوض يس مدرب اللياقة وياسر كجيك والسليني مدربا للحراس وابشر كومي مسئول العلاج الطبيعي بمشاركة ثلاثة وعشرون لاعبا استمرت الحصة التدريبية لاكثر منساعة اخضع فيها مازدا اللاعبين لتدريبات اللياقة المختلفة وتطبيق الجمل التكتيكية بالتسديد نحو المرمي واجادة المعكوسات والراسيات واختتم الجهاز الفني المران بتقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط مثل المرشح بهاء الدين، سفاري، مساوي، مصعب عمر، قلق، عمر بخيت، الشغيل، علاء الدين يوسف، هيثم مصطفي، مهند الطاهر، بكري المدينة.

 ومثل المرابط حافظ، امير ربيع، مجدي امبدة، خليفة، الباشا، بشة، بله جابر، كاريكا، راجي، طمبل، جوجو.
*

----------


## midris3

*الدور نصف النهائي

الخرطوم	05:00	18/2/2011	ثاني المجموعة B	أول المجموعة A
ودمدني	08:30	18/2/2011	ثاني المجموعة A	أول المجموعة B
المريخ	05:00	19/2/2011	ثاني المجموعة D	أول المجموعة C
بورتسودان	08:30	19/2/2011	ثاني المجموعة C	أول المجموعة D
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف شكر يارااائع
*

----------

